# eggs exposed by feeders!



## agent A (Jul 19, 2022)

hey all
my _Deroplatys lobata _laid another ooth, but a grasshopper ate into it a bit, exposing a few eggs
should I coat that area with some liquid bandage or nail polish or something to protect it??


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 20, 2022)

I wouldn't use anything especially something that has chemicals in it. I would think the chemicals would poison and burn up the eggs. Just let that part dry out and hopefully it will heal itself.


----------



## agent A (Jul 21, 2022)

stacywhite75 said:


> I wouldn't use anything especially something that has chemicals in it. I would think the chemicals would poison and burn up the eggs. Just let that part dry out and hopefully it will heal itself.


everything has chemicals in it...


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 23, 2022)

I don't know if there is anything you can put on the ooth without endangering the eggs. You may just need to leave it be.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 24, 2022)

I’m sure this happens in the wild and the ooth is not a total loss. There’s probably structure in between individual eggs that protects the undamaged ones. I can’t imagine a protective layer would do any harm. The damaged eggs are a loss anyway, and I don’t see the solution flowing into viable areas of the ooth.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 24, 2022)

Liquid bandage seems like a safe option. I might be inclined to take a little paint brush and dab some white glue on the damaged areas. It’s too viscous to flow into the ooth. Fairly non-toxic too.


----------

